# Maxim Health Care



## tmlbwells (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever worked for Maxim?  Are they good to work for?

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## Hipoink (Mar 12, 2015)

Staffing agency....be prepared to wait after you complete the paper work and testing. They don't tell you upfront that they don't have jobs, but you never know one may come in any day now!
Luckily for me I already had a job.


----------



## tmlbwells (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it.


----------



## AB87 (Apr 6, 2015)

That is True, But when it comes to staffing agencies such as Maxim You have to be a Inpatient/CDI Coder in order to have Ongoing Work. Ive done my Market Research and I see that if you Have that type of Work Experience you wont have to worry too much about Work.


----------

